# Case IH 895



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there a site that any of you guys know of that I can find parts. I have looked and it is limited at best. I am looking for a hydraulic cap, the heavy metal threaded one, and a new instrument cluster, things of a general nature.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could try Messick's. 

http://www.messicks.com/

There's also A&I products, but I'm not sure if they would make the parts you are interested in.

http://www.aiproducts.com/index.html


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could try Messick's. 

http://www.messicks.com/

There's also A&I products, but I'm not sure if they would make the parts you are interested in.

http://www.aiproducts.com/index.html


----------

